# Post a screenshot of your phone's homescreen



## twentythreedom (Jul 5, 2014)

Post them up here (phones, iPads etc) 

Your homescreen is a window into your BRAINZ 

How do I do it in android 4.4?


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 6, 2014)

HTC one. Aviate launcher, picture of my daughters


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2014)

I had to do the screen shot on page 11 as that is the only one vaguely clear.  All the other ten are filled with icons.  I have an awful lot of shite on my phone.  

The background is something I nicked from the website of one of the space probes, so possibly a moon somewhere.  Can't remember now.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 6, 2014)

The photo on mine is from a roky erikson record. 
I have one screen, what with me being anal and everything.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2014)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> The photo on mine is from a roky erikson record.
> I have one screen, what with me being anal and everything.



Mine just adds new screens the more crap I install.  I've got plenty room left for more - 4GB on the phone and 22GB on the memory card.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 6, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mine just adds new screens the more crap I install.  I've got plenty room left for more - 4GB on the phone and 22GB on the memory card.


Not used android for a while but with iOS you can just put things into folders. So each of those boxes has many apps in.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2014)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Not used android for a while but with iOS you can just put things into folders. So each of those boxes has many apps in.



You can with mine (blackberry), but I don't bother because I'd only forget where I'd put things and it would annoy me.  Shit memory.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


>



Was that the near miss when the gods were trying to strike you down for being a sinner?


----------



## juice_terry (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## chandlerp (Jul 7, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/nAHuta

Some reason flickr doesn't embed for me


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2014)

What weather widget is that, editor ?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> What weather widget is that, editor ?


Aix. It is *fantastic*. 

http://www.wirefresh.com/aix-weather-widget-our-new-favourite-android-widget/


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## abe11825 (Jul 7, 2014)

Gonna probably change it soon, but currently a pair of ducks watching for gators in my complex. I had taken the picture with my DSLR a few months back. 

 

Glad to know I'm not the only one using folders on my iPhone!


----------



## weepiper (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## spanglechick (Jul 7, 2014)

Aww...


----------



## strung out (Jul 7, 2014)

Some really ugly homescreens on this thread 

Apart from spanglechick's of course, even if the email count would send me crazy.

Here's mine:


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

Good stuff, everyone 

I still can't remember how to do the capture  Nexus 4, most recent Android 4


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> View attachment 57089
> Aww...


How on earth do you sleep at night?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Good stuff, everyone
> 
> I still can't remember how to do the capture  Nexus 4, most recent Android 4


Have you tried holding down power and volume at the same time? what buttons do you have?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## spanglechick (Jul 7, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How on earth do you sleep at night?


But I don't read emails via my phone.  I read them on my computer, mostly.  But then they show as unread on my phone.   Additionally, I don't open marketing emails.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 7, 2014)

(Aviate launcher on a Sony Xperia P)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> But I don't read emails via my phone.  I read them on my computer, mostly.  But then they show as unread on my phone.   Additionally, I don't open marketing emails.


Sounds like your account isn't setup right then coz they should stay in synch, I'm sure a passing tech nerd could sort it.

But, really.

TWELVE THOUSAND.

*gets the fear*


----------



## Manter (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, that email count upsets me too....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yeah, that email count upsets me too....


Last time I saw her phone my sister in law had over fourteen thousand unread.

Some people simply don't deserve modern technology


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2014)

I've got over 5000 unread in my inbox. I don't even look at the count for folders.


----------



## Manter (Jul 7, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Last time I saw her phone my sister in law had over fourteen thousand unread.
> 
> Some people simply don't deserve modern technology


My Facebook inbox says it has one unread email. It drives me crackers as I can't find it!! That little red one drives me bonkers


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2014)

Manter said:


> My Facebook inbox says it has one unread email. It drives me crackers as I can't find it!! That little red one drives me bonkers


Look in your "other" mailbox, rather than the inbox.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jul 7, 2014)

Main screen:





All screens:




(Edit: woops they were wayyy too big)


----------



## Manter (Jul 7, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Look in your "other" mailbox, rather than the inbox.


Done that. I think it was a set up email or something. Have also uninstalled it from everything and reinstalled it and still doesn't go away


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

I've gradually put everything on the one screen, CBA with having 5 home pages and unnecessary widgets taking up space. I fiddle about with the fine tuning of my home screen all the time, but it looks like this today:


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Main screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your phone must be huuuuge!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> View attachment 57089
> Aww...


That's sickeningly lovely, definitely the most romantic home screen  but do you really need a 'find my iPhone' icon the home screen of your iPhone?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## spanglechick (Jul 7, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> That's sickeningly lovely, definitely the most romantic home screen  but do you really need a 'find my iPhone' icon the home screen of your iPhone?


it's not the home screen as such.  It's the last page of apps - but you can't see the picture on the other screens, because there are too many apps in the way..


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> it's not the home screen as such.  It's the last page of apps - but you can't see the picture on the other screens, because there are too many apps in the way..


Oh ok  but that totally doesn't explain why before you could open the 'find my iPhone' app on your iPhone, which is in your hand, so you can find your iPhone that's in your hand, you might think you might have lost your iphone 

<edited for clarity >


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 7, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Oh ok  but that totally doesn't explain why you'd need your iPhone in your hand before you could open the 'find my iPhone' app on your iPhone, which is in your hand, so you can find your iPhone that's in your hand


yes, i did wonder.  i dunno why i installed it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> yes, i did wonder.  i dunno why i installed it.



You can access it from other machines presumably, should you lose your iPhone? Useful app, just that it being a major icon on your phone home screen made me lol and hmm  iRony or something


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


>


Hipster


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 7, 2014)

Nah, this is hipster


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Nah, this is hipsterView attachment 57108


That's not a mobile phone home screen though


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 7, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> That's not a mobile phone home screen though



Well, it's an image from an Android dialer app at least


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Well, it's an image from an Android dialer app at least


I bet your phone is rubbish


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 7, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I bet your phone is rubbish



You probably haven't heard of the brand of phone I use - it's from a pretty niche Laotian underground collective. They just do bespoke stuff, and payment is in dogecoins.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> You probably haven't heard of the brand of phone I use - it's from a pretty niche Laotian underground collective. They just do bespoke stuff, and payment is in dogecoins.


Sounds shit tbh


----------



## strung out (Jul 7, 2014)

iPhone screens are tedious as fuck.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 7, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Sounds shit tbh



It's really an HTC One X with a totally utilitarian home screen that I can't seem to to manage a screenshot of.  I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 7, 2014)

strung out said:


> iPhone screens are tedious as fuck.



Rigid homescreens for the Apple mono-thought collective.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It's really an HTC One X with a totally utilitarian home screen that I can't seem to to manage a screenshot of.  I'm so, so sorry.


Do what I did, just press the power and volume buttons together in random sequences and all at once for a bit, like wtfftw said. It worked eventually


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

It appears that there's really not a lot you can do with the iPhone homescreen, then.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 8, 2014)

.


----------



## strung out (Jul 8, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Do we have to go down this path? Was enjoying this thread. editor


It's true though, they all look the same.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 8, 2014)

.


----------



## strung out (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe we should just not comment on any of the screens that get posted up then


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 8, 2014)

.


----------



## strung out (Jul 8, 2014)

It's only you making an issue of it - two people have said that the apple screens are dull and now you're trying to start an argument. Bye thread.


----------



## Winot (Jul 10, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> You can access it from other machines presumably, should you lose your iPhone? Useful app, just that it being a major icon on your phone home screen made me lol and hmm  iRony or something



I use the app on my phone to find where the kids have left the ipad quite often. Much more likely to need it accessible on the iphone, cos that's always in my pocket.


----------



## Winot (Jul 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> Done that. I think it was a set up email or something. Have also uninstalled it from everything and reinstalled it and still doesn't go away



It's in the folder called "OCD suffers look away".


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2014)

More screen grabs please. Even ones that look the same.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 10, 2014)

Winot said:


> I use the app on my phone to find where the kids have left the ipad quite often. Much more likely to need it accessible on the iphone, cos that's always in my pocket.


Surely that's called "find my iPad"? Or should be 

Not that it matters btw


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 10, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Main screen:
> ..... <Assistive Light app> .....
> (Edit: woops they were wayyy too big)



Is "assistive" an actual word?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2014)

yup 


this is my screenthingy..


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 10, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> yup
> 
> 
> this is my screenthingy..
> View attachment 57309


Where is everything?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Where is everything?


you're right - the other half's here..


----------



## JimW (Jul 11, 2014)

Bit dull,stock landscape pic from somewhere:


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jul 11, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Is "assistive" an actual word?


 It's not just _any_ old light. Definitely not just an LED light, nope.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Signal 11 (Jul 14, 2014)

.


----------



## Epona (Jul 14, 2014)

What is a homescreen?

I am happy to share a picture of my phone.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 18, 2016)

Loving my wallpaper at the moment...


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2016)




----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2016)

I can't cope with a busy wallpaper with icons, it makes my brain hurt.


----------



## bi0boy (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 18, 2016)




----------



## dessiato (May 18, 2016)

.


----------



## dessiato (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Winot (May 18, 2016)

Is that your wife dessiato?


----------



## moomoo (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2016)




----------



## dessiato (May 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> Is that your wife dessiato?


No. I like the photo. It's very summer IMO


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2016)

dessiato said:


> No. I like the photo. It's very summer IMO



It's a picture of a woman's arse TBF


----------



## Maharani (May 18, 2016)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 87048


Show off .


----------



## dessiato (May 18, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> It's a picture of a woman's arse TBF



This is the pic, it's by the Mexican photographer Elhartista:


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2016)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 87061
> 
> This is the pic, it's by the Mexican photographer Elhartista:



Yes, a picture of a woman's arse, I don't mind that but that is what it is.


----------



## dessiato (May 18, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Yes, a picture of a woman's arse, I don't mind that but that is what it is.


I see it as a beach like the ones I used to go to on the Gulf,  and someone flying a kite. It reminds me of my summers there. Nice bum too.


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2016)

Surprised I've seen neither Feedly nor Podcast Addict on anyone's homescreens.  They're both front & centre for me.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2016)

Corax said:


> Surprised I've seen neither Feedly nor Podcast Addict on anyone's homescreens.  They're both front & centre for me.


I have feedly on my tablet's homescreen, all distracting apps live on there


----------



## sim667 (May 23, 2016)




----------



## sim667 (May 23, 2016)

I'd never heard of feedly before, looks quite good


----------



## Spymaster (May 23, 2016)

dessiato said:


> I see it as a beach like the ones I used to go to on the Gulf,  and someone flying a kite.


Yeah, righto! 

Beach. First thing I noticed.


----------



## dessiato (May 23, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, righto!
> 
> Beach. First thing I noticed.


I showed it to Mrs D. Her first reaction was "isn't that where we used to go fishing?" It's you lot all with your dirty minds!


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 23, 2016)




----------



## mao (May 23, 2016)




----------



## sim667 (May 27, 2016)

Its interesting to see what apps people have..

Why have so many of you got the mailonline?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> I can't cope with a busy wallpaper with icons, it makes my brain hurt.



Yeah me too, I usually just use the stock wallpaper. I like to be able to see my apps and get into whatever one I need rather then be distracted...


.


----------



## Sea Star (May 27, 2016)

My work phone - that's my fella in a hat


----------



## Sea Star (May 27, 2016)

dessiato said:


> I showed it to Mrs D. Her first reaction was "isn't that where we used to go fishing?" It's you lot all with your dirty minds!


i read that as 'fisting'.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I'd never heard of feedly before, looks quite good



It is, used it after Google shut down their RSS reader...


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2016)

iPhone homepage, I try to keep it to apps that I use at least once a day and rows with some kind of logic behind them.






And here's my Apple Watch just for fun:







.


----------



## Corax (May 27, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah me too, I usually just use the stock wallpaper. I like to be able to see my apps and get into whatever one I need rather then be distracted...


You don't fancy tiling this as your wallpaper then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2016)

Corax said:


> You don't fancy tiling this as your wallpaper then?



Lol nope![emoji16]


.


----------



## Winot (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Saratoga (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## clicker (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## baffled (Jun 6, 2016)

Very boring unless you find nearly 40k unread emails interesting


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2016)

baffled said:


> Very boring unless you find nearly 40k unread emails interesting



How in the world do you have 40,000 emails?! [emoji15]


.


----------



## Deke (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## baffled (Jun 9, 2016)

I think it downloaded my whole email account when I did a reset and I haven't found a way to stop it (I should say I haven't tried very hard).

Mark all as read works for a minute or two and then they reappear as unread.


----------



## TheFaxMachine (Jun 9, 2016)

I like the minimal look n feel where icons are concerned.


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2016)

It's really noticeable how all Apple screens look pretty much the bloody same.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2016)

As long as you have access to the apps that matter I don't think it matters whether mine look the same or different to anyone else's![emoji23]


.


----------



## iona (Jun 9, 2016)

I feel quite ill looking at all the screens with folders full (or half full - even worse!) of apps.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Jun 11, 2016)

My simple homescreen

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesRaymond87 (Jun 12, 2016)

I will, but can't right now...!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 12, 2016)

Swipe right from my main screen and you get this - to prevent accidental calls, which I used to do quite often when the phone icon was on main screen


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 13, 2018)

*bump*

Been pissing around with themes recently, quite like this one


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## iona (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Voley (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## iona (Dec 13, 2018)

Jesus Voley  (((my eyes)))


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 13, 2018)

Rarely changes as these are the apps I use the most

ETA. For those who don’t know - ‘Find Friends’ is not some kind of app for loner introverts. It’s what I use for seeing where my parents/partner are. Most useful for knowing if they’re home so I can make a lengthy call. And vice versa.


----------



## Voley (Dec 13, 2018)

iona said:


> Jesus Voley  (((my eyes)))


'Tastefully understated' is what I was aiming at.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 13, 2018)

Voley said:


> 'Tastefully understated' is what I was aiming at.


Bit subtle, tbh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2018)

Ain't nothing going on but the rent...


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 2018)

It's got little animated drifting petals too


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 14, 2018)

Interesting insights into the minds of people, I reckon. I've been pissing about with themes recently, quite like the current one. 

You feeling OK, Voley?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2018)

My email app is full of junk mail, as, to a lesser extent, are my texts.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 15, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Interesting insights into the minds of people, I reckon.


Mine says "I have yet to figure out how to add my own pictures as wallpaper"


----------



## cybershot (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh dear. Am I the only one who has a shortcut on my homepage (all be in inside a folder) to u75?

ETA: so does skyscraper101 above.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Oh dear. Am I the only one who has a shortcut on my homepage (all be in inside a folder) to u75?


Nope!


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's mine


----------



## JimW (Dec 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> View attachment 155593
> 
> Oh dear. Am I the only one who has a shortcut on my homepage (all be in inside a folder) to u75?


It's set as home page on my browser which sort of comes to the same thing


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 15, 2018)

My update.  U75 shortcut included.
Using Nova Launcher.


----------



## Callie (Dec 15, 2018)

I sometimes think I don't use my phone to it's full potential
 
It's ok for taking pictures of cats and beers though


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Callie (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 15, 2018)

Anyone else looking up apps you've never heard of?


----------



## dessiato (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm currently using a pic of Coco Ho, currently one of the top ten WSL pro surfers. She's amazing to watch, so talented.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 16, 2018)

If a person's phone is a window into their brain, I'm not sure what mine says about me, months after I bought it, the home screen is still the default one supplied by Samsung


----------



## 74drew (Dec 16, 2018)

Cant be doing with a lot of clutter


----------



## 74drew (Dec 16, 2018)

Wallpaper is this guy  CITYSCAPES — Jeremy Mann 

cool oil paintings of rainy NYC.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2018)

Home and second page. Everything else is in apps


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2018)

I don't know how to do it (my phone isn't connected to the internet anyway) but the photo on there is the head of a great big pink (ok, lilac - but I can sing the pink panther theme to him if he is pink, lilac panther doesn't work) sleeping cat.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 12, 2019)

Needs a bit of rearranging I reckon. And 'dialler'? What's wrong with 'phone'?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 12, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> If a person's phone is a window into their brain, I'm not sure what mine says about me, months after I bought it, the home screen is still the default one supplied by Samsung
> View attachment 155833



I played about with past life hypnosis decades ago. And apparently I died in Pierrepont


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## pesh (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## abe11825 (Jan 13, 2019)

Although I've updated my ducks to Louise from Bob's Burgers, I find non iPhone home screens a lot more aesthetically pleasing, then the mundane foldering on iPhones. Yea, folders are cleaner, but there's something about the way you can move the icons and their shapes, that make it look cleaner. 

And for those who have hundreds or thousands of emails... how can you stand it??? I have the red bubble notifier off for everything on my phone. I can't handle it - it bothers me to see even less than 20 count on something.  LOL


----------



## NoXion (Jan 14, 2019)

Analogue/digital


----------



## Riklet (Feb 8, 2019)

delicious mess


----------

